# Purchase: Scout slingshot



## simonnybo (Dec 21, 2013)

Hi

Can I purchase the Scout slingshot from another site then http://www.simple-shot.com ? I would like to know if there is a European dealer/webshop?

thanks and happy Christmas holidays


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Not sure on that, maybe try googling it, or something. Just out of curiosity though, why would you WANT to? They ship internationally, don't they? Plus you'd be supporting the maker direct...


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Oh, & happy holidays to you as well! I overlooked that part of your post


----------



## simonnybo (Dec 21, 2013)

You're right! I just order it from them  I was just wondering, I was just looking for a shorter shipping time. By the way, where do you buy ammo? Been searching google for lead ball, but can't seem to find anyone who sells them.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

If I need lead, I usually just go to the tackle shop for some sinkers. Otherwise I use steel ball bearings, hexnuts, marbles, or pebbles I find on the ground... All depends on what I'm shooting (& why). Simple-shot sells the ammo too, but I could see that really jacking up the shipping rate for an overseas order. There's several members here from your neck of the woods, they might have suggestions. Also, try the forum search feature; might find your source even faster that way...best of luck to you, Simonnybo!


----------



## simonnybo (Dec 21, 2013)

Alright, thanks for your advice! I will do that, can't wait to get starter and purchase my first slingshot


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Old wheel weights and a mold from eBay work great.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BALL-LEAD-SINKER-MOULD-FISHING-WEIGHT-MOULDS-/330828892935?clk_rvr_id=563460848793&afsrc=1


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

OH YEAH!!! I used to have Lionel trains when I was a kid; thinking back, there were all sorts of what must have been lead weights availableto keep the ttrains on the tracks at higher speeds around curves...maybe check out local hobby shops or something for the like! Good call, Moniker!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...as a matter of fact, I think they were labeled with their weight in grams to boot...


----------



## simonnybo (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks for all your help guys


----------



## jackate (Oct 17, 2013)

simonnybo said:


> Thanks for all your help guys


Simonnybo I bought a scout about a month ago, and I have been having allot of fun with it. The palm swell makes shooting it very comfortable. It is easy to hold in many different shooting styles, depending on what your style is. wrapping the lanyard around your wrist helps in holding it securely for extra accuracy. Check out some of the shooting video's around they are helpfull.


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

@simonnybo: Simple-Shot has a cooperation with Jörg Sprave's Slingshotchannel store in Germany. If you haven't already ordered your Scout, check out this link. They ship from Germany (probably less waiting time for the delivery)

http://www.the-slingshotchannel-store.com/store/scout/

Cheers, Simon


----------



## simonnybo (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks gardengroove, I actually canceled the order that I made at simple-shot, because I figured out that I would get in trouble with the Danish costumers. Since it was a package from non EU country, and the Danish weapon law is very strict... Even slingshots are illegal. So I ended up buying it from jörg.


----------

